# Les icônes de Mac OS X au format png et de très grande taille



## karabe (13 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Vous trouverez ici les icônes de Mac OS :

http://www.mac4ever.net/

Elles sont très bien faîtes, même si à mon avis ce ne sont pas les icônes originales.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2006)

merci pour l'info Karabe, la résolution est nettement meilleure


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

Merci .


----------

